# Your Reds Favorite Food.....



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

they seem to like chasing guppies..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

shrimp


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mine go absolutely nuts over bay scallops.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

my piranhas actually like eating small hai feng pellets. I always put like 50 small pellets and they are gone in like 2 mins.


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Shrimp or freeze dried krill...& not just any krill, but the "San Francisco Bay Brand"


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

halibut


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

earthworms


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

Generally minnows and crayfish. They aren't really crazy for shrimp, catfish fillets, or anything else packaged.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

my reds went nuts over shrimp

my serras hate shrimp

my reds hated smelt

my serras go nuts for smelt.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> shrimp










and catfish. My bigger ones also go nuts over cichlid sticks.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Their main food is pelletsand they seem to love it, they eat like crazy.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Beefheart


----------



## Astrocreep (Jan 27, 2005)

tilapia


----------



## Northstar (Jun 19, 2003)

Shrimp


----------



## bimbobaggins19 (Nov 28, 2005)

My mothers meatball's


----------



## fearless_jones (Oct 23, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> What's your reds favorite food?










Mine love shrimp and scallops!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

shrimp, catfish, salmon.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

prawns and whitebait and peanut butter on toast


----------



## franks (Sep 4, 2005)

chicken


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i used to give them feeders and they went nuts but now its only hikari pellets which they like alot, krill which they seem to like when hungry, they really like frozen silver sides maybe at most once every 2-4 days(they need scale and fin or they go after each other) and whether they are hungry or not, once that beefheart is in the water it is g o n e gone gone! my baby reds full stuffed to the brim will eat at least 4 cubes between the 6 of them no matter how full they are. infact i get scared for them sometimes







crazy lil bastards


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Foreskin :rasp:


----------



## mknbnk13 (Dec 15, 2005)

My baby rbp's and caribe's - bloodworms, no doubt- they wont touch catfish for some reason


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

any live fish..


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

My reds seem to like smelt.


----------



## dswjfish (Dec 20, 2005)

fingers


----------



## guage (Jan 2, 2006)

got 8 1 inch reds, so far their favorite thing to eat has been 2 five inch Oscars!!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

mr. Finagain said:


> got 8 1 inch reds, so far their favorite thing to eat has been 2 five inch Oscars!!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

mr. Finagain said:


> got 8 1 inch reds, so far their favorite thing to eat has been 2 five inch Oscars!!


thats just dumb...sorry but that is indeed cruel.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my reds like to nibble on my ear every now and then :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

had some that like just about everything

but mostly catfish, shrimp, cichlid sticks and crickets


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

blood worms and veggies woo. piranhas that are vegetarians they also like shrimp


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Shrimp they go freakin crazy over the stuff. Little buggers eat better than I do. lol


----------



## .:R (Dec 6, 2005)

Shrimp


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine accept all sorts of food without hesitation (I only once or twice per week, so by the time it's dinner time they are hungry and greedy).
I think their favorite would be either fish fillet (cod, redfish, catfish) or shrimp, but they also like mussels and pellets.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

my rbps loves feeder goldfish/guppies ,earthworms , home cook food either raw or cooked , little birds ,grasshoppers n crickets ohh and bloodworms ....i woudnt suggest you put little birds on your tank since its a dirty mess with bird feathers but they do rip it apart n eat it


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Mine go absolutely nuts over bay scallops.


Same here. Other food they like but scallops drive them crazy!


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

.:R said:


> Shrimp


i feed shrimp daily (4 shrimp for 8 pygos) they eat like they never ate before,then about every 2 weeks they will get about 30 feeders to get them some blood and gut content and i like to watch :laugh:


----------

